# Video Reparieren



## SpitfireXP (19. August 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Ich hoffe das einer von euch mir helfen kann.
Habe hier ein Video welches mit meinem Android-Phone aufgenommen wurde.
Leider ist unterwegs die App abgestürtzt, und ich kann nun das Video nicht öffnen.
Habe schon verschiedene Player und andere Software getestet, und komme momentan nicht weiter.
Darum nun die Bitte an euch, ob jemand mal "kurz" zeit hat sich das anzusehen.

Wäre echt super, wenn man das retten könnte..

Hier der link.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## SpitfireXP (4. September 2012)

260 Zugriffe...
Und keiner mit einem Tip?


----------

